# New York City



## Jim Colyer (Dec 23, 2006)

Tuesday, August 9, 2005 (Day 1) - Michael and Karen came to my apartment at 4:30 in the morning. Karen drove us to the airport. We left Nashville on Delta Airlines at 6AM. This was Michael's first time on a plane, a good thing about the trip. We changed planes in Cincinnati and arrived at Kennedy Airport in New York at 11:31AM. We caught the airbus to lower Manhattan. Our first day was rough. I had a hostel waiting. Michael would not stay there. We spotted the Empire State Building in the distance and started walking. The Empire State Building is at 34th Street & 5th Avenue. It was built, 1930-31, and its architecture reflects the period. It is shaped like a pencil. There are 102 floors. The observatory is on the 86th. The line was long. I told Michael the story of how I came here in the Army. It was a cold, windy night. My saucer hat blew off. I caught it before it blew over the edge. We looked down on Manhattan as I had years ago. 20,000 buildings are seen. New York is a a study in buildings and architecture. We saw the Hudson and East Rivers. We hit the streets looking for a hotel. We came to the entrance of Central Park and entered it. Joggers were running. I told Michael we were getting in deep, so we retraced our steps. We found Times Square. Michael was elated. It dawned on me how much Times Square meant to him because of seeing it on television and in movies. He took pictures from every angle. Night fell. We were turned away from hotels. We went into TGI Friday's. The Yankees were playing the White Sox on the Yes Network. We watched the game and talked about staying up all night. We went looking one last time and found the Portland Square Hotel. It was a miracle. The room was small but clean and quiet. Best of all, it was right around the corner from Times Square and the Palace Theatre where we had tickets for the Broadway show. Nothing is cheap in New York. I tried to keep expenses under control while doing what we came to do. Michael brought his cell phone and stayed in touch with his mother and friends. People were everywhere. You dodge them. Horns blow. Cabs whiz. It is an effort to cross streets. Michael and I stayed close. We had a flexible plan which we adjusted as we went along. We walked for long stretches. We sat and rested. Michael said he was overweight. This was a chance for him to work off some pounds and for me to fight arthritis. 

Wednesday, August 10 (Day 2) - We made our way to Yankee Stadium in the Bronx by train. Yankee Stadium is located at 161st & River Ave. I got tickets by email, $52 total. We were in the upper deck down the third base line toward left field. The game took up a large part of the day. It began at 1:05pm. I wanted a day game so we would have light when we hit the street. The New York Yankees played the Chicago White Sox. This was traditional American League baseball. The Yankees lost, but the main thing was that we experienced a game at Yankee Stadium. There were some leftovers from the great team of the 1990s: Derek Jeter, Bernie Williams, Jorge Pasada, Mariano Rivera, Tino Martinez and manager Joe Torre. The Stadium itself was the star. I noticed the big NY behind home plate and the facade in the outfield. I remembered how Mickey Mantle came within inches of hitting one out. I gazed at the bullpen and could just see the edge of Monument Park from where we sat. The Yankees dugout was on the first base side. We roamed through shops which sold Yankees merchandise. 

Thursday, August 11 (Day 3) - 
This was the day we cracked New York. We rode the subway to Lower Manhattan and Ground Zero. Ground Zero was fenced in. We walked around the perimeter. It was a solemn site, not unlike Pearl Harbor. It was not so emotional at this point, but we wondered what it was like in the city on that day. Freedom Tower is being built. America comes first since 9/11. Michael pointed to a cross. From Ground Zero, we hoofed it to Wall Street as I had in 1984. Wall Street is the country's financial center, and Michael wanted to see the New York Stock Exchange where stocks are bought and sold. NYSE lists 2800 companies. It has the largest trading volume of any stock exchange except NASDAQ. This was an education for Michael. Federal Hall across the street is where George Washington was inaugurated. Michael got pictures of Washington's statue. He got one of Trinity Church. Wall Street got its name from the wall built by the Dutch to protect themselves from Indians. The British took New Amsterdam and named it New York in honor of the Duke of York. We moved toward Battery Park. A German girl took our picture as we ferried to the Statue of Liberty. She was from Hamburg. We talked about The Beatles and the Star Club. Michael and I spent an hour on Liberty Island looking up at the green Statue. His Liberty pictures are like post cards. I was doing this for Michael. He was seeing New York City for the first time. The Statue of Liberty was a gift from the French. It was done by sculptor Bartholdi and commemorated French support during the American Revolution. Lady Liberty holds a tablet reading July 4, 1776, in Roman numerals. Her right arm is straight. She holds a torch. There are 7 spikes in her crown representing 7 seas or 7 continents. Her official name is "Liberty Enlightening the World." Battery Park is so named because of guns which once defended Lower Manhattan. We returned to the room to rest. It was a hot August day. I could not drink enough. Water fountains were not to be found. I secured the tickets for All Shook Up which I got from Ticketmaster by email. The show was at the Palace Theatre, 1564 Broadway. I remembered the address because it was the year of Shakespeare's birth. Off we went. We were in the balcony. The theatre was ornate, and an usher told us it was about 100 years old. All Shook Up combined the music of Elvis Presley with the plot of Shakespeare's Twelfth Night. It was fun. We exited the theatre at 10:30PM and went to our room for our last night in the city. 

Michael had to see Trump Tower, and we found it. It is residential. Its condominiums are for the rich. Donald Trump is a real estate developer and Michael's hero. I took a picture of Michael against the backdrop of Trump and his wife, Melania. Michael bought shirts at Brooks Brothers. The clerk told him Trump's assistant came in the day before. We passed Rockefeller Center and got pictures of Prometheus and Radio City Music Hall. We slipped into the NBC studios shop. We ate at ESPN Zone and saw a bad collision between two baseball players. ESPN stands for Entertainment Sports Programming Network. 

Friday, August 12 (Day 4) - On our way out of town, we stopped by New York University. Washington Square Park sits on the edge of NYU, and we saw the famous arch. We entered a book store. Michael compared the business books to MTSU's. We got to Kennedy Airport with time to spare and ate at Chili's Too. It was a straight flight to Nashville. We arrived on Delta/Comair. Karen met us and dropped me off at Vanderbilt. 

I had it in mind to take Michael to the main sections of the United States: south, up east and out west. Daytona Beach was the trip south. New York was up east. Las Vegas will be west. I now see the early trips to New York as preparation for the trip with Michael. 

I spent two days in Manhattan in October, 1984. My first stop was Dinosaur Hall in the American Museum of Natural History. The Museum sits near Central Park. Dinosaur-mania was talking hold. I saw tyrannosaurus, brontosaurus, triceratops and stegasaurus. Fossilized eggs added credibility to the existence of these creatures. I attended a show at the Hayden Planetarium inside the Museum. My second day began at the top of the World Trade Center (the one without the tower). I looked down at the Statue of Libery snug within its scaffold. It was being rennovated. Since 9/11, I have imagined what it might have been like standing on the observation deck as a hijacked plane flew into it. 9/11 happened 17 years after I stood there. It showed that the perpetrators hate all Americans, not white or back, Republicans or Democrats. Anyone could have been in those buildings on that day. From the Towers, I hoofed it to Wall Street. The street was short and nearly deserted. It was Sunday. I learned that George Washington was inaugurated here in 1789. The bus took me back up the Avenue of the Americas to Midtown. I saw the gold leaf statue of Prometheus against the backdrop of the RCA Building. In Greek mythology, Prometheus taught man how to use fire. The statue depicts him descending from Mount Olympus encirled by the Zodiac. I wanted to see the Rockettes at Radio City Music Hall but they were not performing. I watched a presidential debate on television between Ronald Reagan and Walter Mondale. The morning before I left, I rode a bus out 42nd Street to the United Nations. I entered the building but did not take the tour. There was a protest against Ronald Reagan which rubbed me the wrong way. I glimpsed the N.Y.P.L. (library) and Madison Square Garden before heading back to Nashville. 

April, August, 1974 - New York state 
On truck with Chester. We went to Erie, Pennsylvania and across upstate New York, Rochester and Syracuse. We spent a night in Binghamton. 

December, 1970 - Philadelphia & New York City 
In Philadelphia, I gazed through the windows of Independence Hall at the Liberty Bell. In New York, I ascended the Empire State Building and blitzed through Greenwich Village and Times Square by night. I was in the Army and made these trips with two guys from Valley Forge Hospital in Phoenixville, PA. It was cold and windy in New York. My saucer hat blew off at the top of the Empire State Building. I chased it down before it went over the edge.


----------



## zoltan (Dec 26, 2006)

Fuck me - is Charles BUkowski still alive ?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Dec 30, 2006)

It's a bot.


----------

